# Chicken Allergy=Duck Allergy?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

It might, it might not. You'd have to test and see. I know of a few dogs who became allergic to all poultry, even ostrich and emu.

Bender couldn't eat chicken dog food, but does fine on raw chicken.

Lana


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I feed Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato to Maggie, no problem. However, I once bought a bag of the Fromm Chicken A La' Vegie and she started biting her rear end and tail, like she was holding a pair of scissors and gave herself quite a haircut. After inspecting for any ticks or fleas, spiders and what not, I found none. I brush her every day. No skin irritations or hot spots. I then ruled out that it must be the chicken formula of food. Got her back on the duck formula and she is doing so much better. Now, I'm patiently waiting for the feathery hair to grow back.


----------

